# Hiatal Hernia Pain



## Pattymint (May 30, 2006)

Hello. I think I may have a hiatal hernia. I have an appointment with the doc next week. My question is this: I have this reoccuring pain beneath the sternum and it's also tender to the touch if I press on it with my finger. When I move different directions it hurts like a bruise or something. I do have GERD also. I think I will feel silly asking the doc about the tenderness. Thanks.


----------



## MarshaS (May 3, 2005)

Hi PattyDo you ever have problems swallowing


----------



## Pattymint (May 30, 2006)

Nope, no problems swallowing.


----------



## MarshaS (May 3, 2005)

Let me know what the doc saids. I have am scheduled for a physical on June 26. I've been puttingit off for ages because I get so scared of the doctors. I am always nervous they will find something serious.


----------



## Pattymint (May 30, 2006)

Hello. I am the same way about going to doctors. I have often time blown the illness into the worse case scenerio and then find out it is not any where that bad. I'll let you know. Thanks. Patty


----------



## 14534 (Jun 5, 2006)

Kelli,Reach for the sky ... if it relieves the tenderness and tightness it may just be GERD. I have had this tenderness for about 20 years. Had the test... still ok.It is important to go get the test done just to know what is going on.Luck to you


----------

